# Major Decision - Need Advice



## tofu (Jul 9, 2002)

I am *seriously* considering selling my Desktop PC and earning a bit more money to pay for a Powerbook G4. This means that I would totally abandon Windows and over 5 years of experience with it and enter into the Mac world.

I have no experience with Macs. I used them a little in 5th grade but besides that I have no experience. What do you think? I've been drooling over the Powerbook G4 and iBook and I've been wanting to learn UNIX.

I need your advice.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 9, 2002)

Definitely   Do it.


----------



## tofu (Jul 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *Definitely   Do it. *


Any reasons why? I know I could run most of the same applications and I could run some *nix apps (major plus! I've played with FreeBSD a little bit).

I need to find somebody to buy my computer and I need the cheapest Powerbook G4 available. If I'm getting rid of my computer I might as well go all out and get the Powerbook instead of the iBook, right?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 9, 2002)

Mac are way better than PCs. go here: http://www.apple.com/switch

Yes you might as well buy a Powerbook, they are much more powerful and have bigger screens.
If you buy Virtual PC you can runall of your old windows programs.


----------



## tofu (Jul 9, 2002)

Are there file sharing programs on the Mac? And with MS Word. If I make a document on it in Windows (at school for instance) then can I transfer it to my Mac and it will work? I know its a dumb question but this is very important...

[edit] and will Quake 3 run well on a Powerbook? Can I run it at the Max resolution?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 9, 2002)

1 Yes file sharing is built into the mac.

2 any Microsoft office documents (word, excel, powerpoint, etc.) is fully compatible with Mac OS X if you have Office or word for Mac OS X

3 I don't know about Quake 3, Sorry


----------



## tofu (Jul 9, 2002)

I feel this huge urge to get one now 

My only problem is that I might find out that I hate it or something...I need to find a way to get money and I need to try it out before I buy it...


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 9, 2002)

1. You probably shouldn't buy it until late August or whenever Jaguar (the codename for the next software upgrade: http://www.apple.com/macosx/newversion)
so that you get it for free

2. If you want to try it out, go to the nearest Apple Retail Store:
http://www.apple.com/retail


----------



## tofu (Jul 9, 2002)

My biggest problem is that I live in Canada so I have to earn 1.52x as much money


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 9, 2002)




----------



## tofu (Jul 9, 2002)

It looks like if I sold my computer I could buy a 12" iBook which is what I originally wanted however if I'm going without Windows I will probably need something like a Powerbook G4 which will last a lot longer and will let me run apps faster...

I will either get a 600MHz iBook (12" screen) or a 667MHz Powerbook G4. I will probably need about another $2,000 :'( to get the Powerbook though.

Anyways, thanks for all the help. I will come back when I get my Mac or if I have any questions


----------



## tofu (Jul 10, 2002)

THERE IS A GOD! I went to this store that sells Apple's and they have leasing. For $140 per month (Canadian  ) I could get a Powerbook G4 leased for 3 years! My dad said we could right it off as a company expense!!!

Thank god! He said they just need to sort out some stuff...I'm gonna wait for the MacWorld Expo to see if anything new comes out (maybe an even better videocard  in the TiBook) and then get one!!!

Oh yes! I am soooo happy 

This definitely made my day

Since before I built my first computer (*my* first..I've had computers before) I was going to get one...but now...I really am


----------



## evildan (Jul 10, 2002)

Congrats tofu, welcome to the Mac community!  

I'm always happy to see another Mac user... 

Enjoy your Mac when you get it...


----------

